# Blue Funnel ship Automedan/GBZR



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

I need to find out some info regarding the ship Blue Funnel SS Automedan/GBZR which was sunk by the Kriegsmarine Surface Raider M/V Atlantis/DOTP off Sumatra on 11/11/1940. and became the subject of the book Mrs Fergeson's Tea-Set, Japan and the Second World war by Eiji Seki.
The R/O's were ST R/O John Radcliffe & 2nd R/O Phillip Buck); form the detail in the book it seems both R/O's survived and were taken into captivity by the Germans.
Can any one tell me if the R/O's with Blue Funnel were 'company men' or on hire form Marconi et al ?


----------



## John William (Mar 2, 2006)

Dimples82 said:


> I need to find out some info regarding the ship Blue Funnel SS Automedan/GBZR which was sunk by the Kriegsmarine Surface Raider M/V Atlantis/DOTP off Sumatra on 11/11/1940. and became the subject of the book Mrs Fergeson's Tea-Set, Japan and the Second World war by Eiji Seki.
> The R/O's were ST R/O John Radcliffe & 2nd R/O Phillip Buck); form the detail in the book it seems both R/O's survived and were taken into captivity by the Germans.
> Can any one tell me if the R/O's with Blue Funnel were 'company men' or on hire form Marconi et al ?


Blue Funnel R/O's were direct employed by AH. Full details of loss can be found in "A Merchant Fleet At War" by Roskill.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lots of thanks for reply and info


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Dimples82 said:


> Lots of thanks for reply and info


Without being too pedantic, could I point out that the name is _Automedon_

(Smoke)


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Blue Funnel SS Automedon/GBZR*

Thank you for your interest, your comment is noted.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Dimples82 said:


> Thank you for your interest, your comment is noted.


Only too happy to be of help.(Smoke)


----------

